# Modifying Figures



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of months ago I bought the Aristo 1:20.3 brass inspection car. 
Its small for my 1:20 and 1:22 figures. I have some smaller figures but the feet are off the floor and the top of the head hits the roof bow. I know that with a little filing he'll fit. Is modifying figures a fairly common practice? 
To what extent have people modified figures? Change limb and body position by cutting and gluing? Will heat make resin soft enough to bend arms or legs? 
What have some of you done? Thanks


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a discussion recently over on LSC about this. The original poster was trying to fit a 1:24 figure into a 1:24 truck. It could not be done with out amputating the figure's legs. I tried myself putting a small 1:24 figure in a pick up and barely got her to fit and gave up on the idea. 1:32 figures are a much easier fit. 

-Brian


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to consider trying your hand at making your own figures. MLS has published Chris Walas' *Figure Making Classes*. Check it out.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Change limb and body position by cutting and gluing? Will heat make resin soft enough to bend arms or legs?

i got lots of timpo toy and elastolin figures. after a couple of different aproaches, now i just cut them up and refit pieces. from various figures, if necessary. 

for this rider, putting his leg over the neck of the horse, i cut up kneeling legs and riding legs. 
the reb, wetting some plants, got amputated and glued in both elbows and i cut some fat off his buttocks. 
the squatter got two left legs shown in the the third foto on the left, the behind of the lower body in the middle, and i cut up the body to bend it forward. plus a small edge of my handkerchief as throwndown trousers and some drops of paint. 

under the three feet rule they look real enough.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Cutting and regluing works well as demonstrated by kormsen above. For a more finished look under close inspection, try using one of the two part modling puttys like Magic Sculp to smooth out the joints and add materials where needed. I have also used Sculpy for this on some figures. See my earlier post "Circus Seat wagon with Vinyl Figures - Children Revisited" where I used several of these methods. The one that worked the easiest for reforming the arms and legs was to notch the back of these viny figures with a a dremel tool and then bend the joint to the desired position before reattaching with CA. This method rounded the end of the knee or arm with out having to sand or file it. 

Be careful about heating figures to soften and reform them. Start with lower temperatures so you don't burn or totally melt them. Heating many of the various plastics releases some toxic gases. You don't want to do that in the kitchen oven and even a toster oven should be used outside to avoid the gas problem. I have heated and reformed Papo and Schleich animals to reposition heads and legs. Hold them with tools or in towels to keep from burning your hands and then hold them under cold water until they stiffen up in the new position. 

Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a toaster oven in a well ventilated location, you can cook most resins at about 175 degrees F for about 15 minutes and then while its hot, reposition the limbs. You would want to make a jig to hold the limbs in place until it cools. BUT REMEMBER, like Bob says, the resins emit some toxic fumes when heated so make sure you do this in a well ventilated shop. 
Also avoid an open flame. I've never done it, but I have heard of people submerging the figures in hot water till they get soft and can be bent.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

The great thing about this hobby is there always something new to learn. Soething I take from this is not to be in a rush to paint a new figure but to wait till you know where it will be used. Thanks for the info.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Before you start experimenting with cutting or melting, buy some cheap action figures off the shelf to practice with. Better to destroy a mass produced Batman than a really nice figure you paid a premium for. I don't think Richard would be too keen on you butchering one of his "Mini Me" figures.  

Paul


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, good suggestion, but seriously, I cut my own figures up from time to time to make different poses,,, some of them I offer on the site, others I just keep for my own future layout


----------

